# Alternate fordert angeblich CPUs zurück - Preisfehler führt zur Anfechtung von Kaufverträgen



## Pokerclock (27. November 2022)

Vor rund zwei Wochen hatte der Onlinehändler Alternate ein sehr günstiges Angebot für AMDs Ryzen 5800X3D online gestellt. 299,00 € sollte dieser kosten.

Das Interesse war groß und da es sich bei Alternate um einen bekannten deutschen Onlinehändler handelt, auch unzweifelhaft ein seriöses Angebot. Zumal der Preis in Höhe von 299 € gar nicht so weit weg war von der Konkurrenz (ca. 350 € bei anderen Händlern).

Doch das böse Erwachen kam spät. Bestell- und Versandbestätigungen gingen raus, offenkundig auch CPUs ausgeliefert. Was folgte waren Mails mit Stornierungen für alle noch nicht ausgelieferten Bestellungen und - was hier das Ungewöhnliche und damit Berichtenswerte ist -  scheinbar auch Anfechtungserklärungen für bereits ausgelieferte Bestellungen. Zumindest herrscht derzeit Unsicherheit, ob die Käufer ihre CPUs nun behalten dürfen oder eben nicht.

Wie Screenshots belegen, soll Alternate Anfechtungserklärungen versendet haben, die sich auf einen Softwarefehler beziehen, der zu falschen Preisen geführt haben soll. Hierzu wird auch ein Urteil des BGH zitiert.

-

Das Zurückfordern von bereits ausgelieferte Ware, ist zumindest in der Hardwarewelt ein eher selten auftretender Fall. Insbesondere bei hochautomatisierten Vorgängen in der Bestellbearbeitung ist der Rückversand mit allen dazu gehörenden Aufwendungen und Personaleinsatz kostenintensiver als die Ware schlicht beim Kunden zu belassen. Auch erscheint dies angesichts des nicht so großen Preisunterschieds zwischen Angebotspreis und Marktpreis unrealistisch. Aber letztlich ist dies die Entscheidung des betroffenen Händlers.

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorgang? Evtl können sich ja Betroffene hier zu Wort melden mit weiteren Hintergrundinfos!

EDIT
Berichten bei uns im Forum zufolge, scheint Alternate auch bereits versendete DHL-Pakete zurückbeordet zu haben.

EDIT 2

Wie auf Trustpilot nachzulesen ist, scheint Alternate eine Nachforderung von 50 € gegenüber den Käufern gestellt zu haben.

EDIT 3
Die vollständige E-Mail seitens Alternate (Vielen Dank @GamingX ):



> Leider müssen wir Ihnen heute mitteilen, dass wir den von Ihnen bestellte Artikel nicht ausliefern können und den Auftrag stornieren.
> Sollte eine Stornierung Ihres Auftrags nicht mehr möglich sein, da bereits ein wirksamer Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist, wird auf diesem Weg der Kaufvertrag aufgrund eines Erklärungsirrtum angefochten.
> Aufgrund eines Datenfehlers wurde der von Ihnen bestellte Artikel zu einem falschen Preis beworben.
> Der Bundesgerichtshof hat im Urteil vom 26.01.2005- Az.: VIII ZR 79/04 entschieden, dass wer im Internet Waren aufgrund eines Softwarefehlers versehentlich zu billig anbietet, den zu dem vermeintlichen Schnäppchenpreis zustande gekommenen Kaufvertrag wegen Erklärungsirrtums (§ 119 Abs. 1 BGB) anfechten kann.
> ...



Quellen:





						Amd Ryzen 7 5800X3D | mydealz
					






					www.mydealz.de
				











						Der Hardware-Laberthread Vol. 2
					

Passt. Aber welches Seasonic? Ein Focus PX 650W reicht eigentlich dicke Ja, ist das Focus PX 650 W.




					www.gamestar.de
				





			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/rtx-4080-unbeliebt-alternate-unterbietet-sogar-die-uvp-im-tages-deal.627191/post-11165612
		









						Chris G hat ALTERNATE.de 1 Stern gegeben. Ganze Bewertung ansehen ...
					

Der Ryzen 5800X3D wurde per Paypal für 299€ + Versand bezahlt und der Kauf wurde bestätigt. Bei ...




					de.trustpilot.com


----------



## Mystforce1978 (27. November 2022)

Das ist ein Hammer ich habe diese Woche bei Alternate für einen niedrigen vierstelligen Betrag Hardware gekauft !
Bin mal gespannt, hinterher Wickeln sie alle Black Friday Schnäppchen rückwirkend ab.
Ist das Rechtlich eigendlich  Ok ich meine die Cpus die schon raus sind müssten doch nicht anfechtbar sein oder nicht ?


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2022)

Fehler im System? Tja, da kann man als Käufer nur angepisst sein 

Sonst, das wäre mal ein ECHTER Schnapper gewesen... 

Gruß


----------



## Gluksi (27. November 2022)

war das nicht ein bindender vertrag?? verkäufer und käufer haben eingewilligt? wenn ja als käufer klagen sorry aber wenn ich als privater meinen ferari 512tr für 12 euro verkaufe und dan liefere kann ich nicht sagen ooooo mein gott.


----------



## Optiki (27. November 2022)

Gluksi schrieb:


> war das nicht ein bindender vertrag?? verkäufer und käufer haben eingewilligt? wenn ja als käufer klagen sorry aber wenn ich als privater meinen ferari 512tr für 12 euro verkaufe und dan liefere kann ich nicht sagen ooooo mein gott.


sie können den Vertrag anfechten

dein Beispiel ist sogar noch schlechter, weil es eindeutig ist, dass ein solches Auto eigentlich zu deutlich höheren Preisen verkauf wird



			§ 119 BGB - Einzelnorm
		


die Leute  können ja gerne wegen 50 Euro ihre Rechtschutz bemühen..die Frage ist, ob Alternate den angeblichen Softwarefehler überhaupt nachweisen kann


----------



## Micha0208 (27. November 2022)

Ob die Rückforderung von Alternate in diesem Fall rechtlich möglich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber mit so einer Rückforderung verprellt Alternate doch nur Kunden. 
Gerade ein Hardware-Händler der teurer als die Konkurrenz ist muß dafür mit besonders gutem Service glänzen.

Die sollten zu Ihrem Fehler stehen und den Kunden das Schnäppchen lassen.
Wäre wenigstens gute PR, so ist es einfach nur schlecht fürs Image  .
Da kann man sich als Kunde auch gleich fragen, wie gut sie Garantiefälle abwickeln. Suchen die da auch immer erst nach Fehlern beim Käufer, bevor sie Garantieansprüche akzeptieren .


----------



## wr2champ (27. November 2022)

Gluksi schrieb:


> war das nicht ein bindender vertrag?? verkäufer und käufer haben eingewilligt? wenn ja als käufer klagen sorry aber wenn ich als privater meinen ferari 512tr für 12 euro verkaufe und dan liefere kann ich nicht sagen ooooo mein gott.


Alternate stellt mit dem Preis auf der Webseite ein Angebot dar, unverbindlich. Erst im Bestellvorgang wird der finale, bindende Preis angezeigt. Wenn aber durch ein Softwarefehler ein falscher Preis angezeigt wird, kann dieser unter bestimmten Umständen angefochten werden - in diesem Falle geschehen vom Verkäufer, da er natürlich kein Interesse an einem zu niedrigen Preis hat.
Nur weil beide Parteien - Käufer und Verkäufer - eingewilligt haben, heißt das nicht, dass ein bindender Vertrag zustande kommt, welcher unanfechtbar ist.

Wie aber die Rechtsmittel bei Onlinekäufen mit falscher Bepreisung aussehen kann ich nicht genau sagen. Alternate beruft sich da auf ein Gerichtsurteil, nur weiß ich nicht ob das vor Gericht stichfest ist. Wenn jemand nun gegen Alternate klagt, und Alternate sich auf das damalige Urteil beruft, wird sich ein Gericht damit beschäftigen müssen.
Da ich weder Anwalt, noch Richter oder Gericht bin, kann ich nichts dazu sagen.

Wenn du einen Ferrari 512TR für 12 EUR verkaufst und dich dann auf einen falschen Preis berufst, ist das etwas anderes, als hier bei der CPU. Alternate ist eine juristische Person, du bist eine private Person. Alleine dadurch ergeben sich schon rechtlich abweichende Rahmenbedingungen.


----------



## theodizee (27. November 2022)

Ich habe bei der Aktion eine CPU gekauft, zur Auslieferung kam es nicht. Nach den AGB von Alternate ist mit der Bezahlung über PayPal direkt ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen.  Ich könnte natürlich Rechtmittel einlegen, aber wegen 30€ lohnt das nicht. Ich habe ein paar Tage später bei Mindfactory eine tray Version für 329€ zzgl Versand gekauft (ja Tray und Boxed ist nicht gleich). Bei einem Preisfehler der wirklich stark ist kann ich es verstehen. Aber in Zeiten der "Black Weeks" denkt doch kein Kunde an einen Preisfehler bei 10% Rabatt gegenüber der Konkurrenz. Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen das sie vor Gericht Recht bekommen würden. In dem angeführten Urteil ging es ja auch um einen Preisfehler von über 90%. So verspielt man sich nur seinen Ruf bei den Kunden


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. November 2022)

Also zu diesem Thema hab ich das gefunden, ihr Recht bei  einer falschen Preisauszeichung im Onlineshop.Das ist richtig, was bei den jeweiligen Online-Shop im AGB steht.Und wie dieser Kaufvertrag zustande kommt,ist definiert im AGB.Als Käufer kann man auch das anfechten.Dieser ist auch zeitlich befrirstet und ob man das machen sollte oder sinnvoll wäre hängt natürlich auch vom Warenwert ab.









						Was tun bei falscher Preisauszeichnung im Online-Shop?
					

Was passiert, wenn im Webshop ein Preis falsch ausgegeben ist? Muss die Ware dann zum falschen Preis geliefert werden? Rechtsexpertin Madeleine Pilous hat die wichtigsten rechtlichen Fakten für solche Fälle zusammengefasst.




					www.internetworld.de
				




grüße Brex
​


----------



## GamingX (27. November 2022)

ich glaube nicht an einen preisfehler, weil die differenz nicht so groß ist, meine  per paypal bezhalte 5800X3D war schon unterwegs, aber alternate hat ja zurückbeordert,

wie gesagt, preisfehler ist nur eine ausrede von alternate,

weil dann  könnte jeder händler, jeden verkauf, der sagen wir mal nur 10-20% günstiger ist als als bei allen anderen im nachhinein als preisfehler ansehen und dann stornieren und der kunde hat das nachsehen, daher nie wieder alternate


----------



## theodizee (27. November 2022)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Also zu diesem Thema hab ich das gefunden, ihr Recht bei  einer falschen Preisauszeichung im Onlineshop.Das ist richtig, was bei den jeweiligen Online-Shop im AGB steht.Und wie dieser Kaufvertrag zustande kommt,ist definiert im AGB.Als Käufer kann man auch das anfechten.Dieser ist auch zeitlich befrirstet und ob man das machen sollte oder sinnvoll wäre hängt natürlich auch vom Warenwert ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab direkt per Ticket Einspruch eingelegt mit der Begründung das ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist und ich auf Erfüllung des Vertrages bestehe. Darauf kam diese überaus sympathische Antwort. Daraufhin war es mir zu blöd und ich Kauf einfach nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Optiki (27. November 2022)

theodizee schrieb:


> Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist und ich auf Erfüllung des Vertrages bestehe


ich glaube das BGB sollte mehr in der Schule gelehrt werden..


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. November 2022)

theodizee schrieb:


> Ich hab direkt per Ticket Einspruch eingelegt mit der Begründung das ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist und ich auf Erfüllung des Vertrages bestehe. Darauf kam diese überaus sympathische Antwort. Daraufhin war es mir zu blöd und ich Kauf einfach nicht mehr dort.


Also wurde das einseitig stoniert und sie hoffen das sie weiter als Kunde bei ihnen verbleiben werden?Hallo, also verar..en kann man sich selbst auch.oder?Ich bin auch recht lange schon bei diesem Onlineshop als Kunde regestriert.Und habe sehr oft da Computer Hardware erworben.Ist ein Schweinerei was sie da abziehen finde ich.


----------



## Lohnkrake (27. November 2022)

Gut zu wissen. Also boykottiere ich Alternate.
Solch ein Verhalten schadet dem Vertrauen in solch ein renommiertes Unternehmen.

Ich kann ja offenbar nicht mal einkaufen, ohne dass dieser einfach einseitig storniert werden kann.


----------



## Optiki (27. November 2022)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Also wurde das einseitig stoniert und sie hoffen das sie weiter als Kunde bei ihnen verbleiben werden?Hallo, also verar..en kann man sich selbst auch.oder?Ich bin auch recht lange schon bei diesem Onlineshop als Kunde regestriert.Und habe sehr oft da Computer Hardware erworben.Ist ein Schweinerei was sie da abziehen finde ich.





Lohnkrake schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Also boykottiere ich Alternate.
> Solch ein Verhalten schadet dem Vertrauen in solch ein renommiertes Unternehmen.
> 
> Ich kann ja offenbar nicht mal einkaufen, ohne dass dieser einfach einseitig storniert werden kann.


Leute, dass kann im Prinzip jeder Onlineshop machen mit dem Anfechten, nur halt Shops wie Amazon schlucken sowas in der Regel bei Preisfehlern und die Kunden dürfen die Ware zum falschen Preis behalten.

Die meisten Leute, welche die CPU bereits daheim haben, werden wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann in Ruhe gelassen, weil es sich das Nachgehen für Alternate nicht lohnt.

Wenn bei eurem Arbeitgeber ein Fehler passiert, würde es euch wohl nicht stören, wenn plötzlich tausenden von Euro flöten gehen. 

Erstmal würde ich nicht direkt von einer Schuld ausgehen und verarschen sprechen, die ganze Aktionen schadet marketingtechnisch extrem dem Ansehen des Shops, sie hätten von der Aktion absolut gar nichts positives.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. November 2022)

Kann ich mir bei Alternate gut vorstellen, bestell da seit 2010 nicht mehr.


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2022)

Wäre ja echt ärgerlich für Alternate wenn jemand, der seine bezahlte CPU schon erhalten hat, diese nicht mehr zurückschicken kann weil er sie zb. verloren hat...

Jedenfalls ne kuriose Aktion von Alternate. Selbst bei 299€ dürften die ja noch keinen Verlust gemacht haben (was meiner laienhaften Meinung nach auch ihren rechtlichen Standpunkt schwächen dürfte). Stornierungen der Bestellungen sind bei sowas ja keine Seltenheit, aber zurückfordern? Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört.

Ich glaube Alternate tut sich damit auch keinen Gefallen.

Edit:

Wie sieht es bei dem Thema eigentlich mit Unkostenerstattung und Schadensersatz o.ä. für die schon belieferten Kunden aus? CPU (sofern wieder gefunden*g*) ausbauen, einpacken, für die Abholung Zuhause sein (oder ist man verpflichtet die irgendwo abzugeben?), Ausfall des kompletten PCs bis zu Ersatzlieferung, die möglichweise erst nach der Erstattung des Kaufbetrags erworben werden kann, und die "teure" Wärmeleitpaste ist ja auch zumindest tlw. futsch (da auf der CPU), usw...


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2022)

Einfach nur dumm die Rückforderungen. Sowohl wirtschaftlich da die ~50€ Differenz eine benutzte CPU locker an Wert verloren hat und das ganze ja auch noch Arbeitszeit kostet. Als auch in der Außendarstellung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. November 2022)

Wer dieses PR-Desaster für Alternate verursacht hat, dürfte nicht mehr so wirklich froh werden. 

Ich habe Alternate bisher wegen guter Outlet-Deals und positiver Erfahrungen bei Rückgabe gern genutzt. Insgesamt sind die regulären Preise aber schon deutlich höher als bei so manchem Konkurrenten. 

Wenn man sich jetzt nicht mehr sicher sein kann, dass die Schnäppchen zustande kommen - und dann auch noch eine so aggressive Schiene gefahren wird -, dann wird es tatsächlich zunehmend schwierig, Alternate zu empfehlen. 

Ganz ganz großer Schuss in den Ofen für die Lindener...


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wäre ja echt ärgerlich für Alternate wenn jemand, der seine bezahlte CPU schon erhalten hat, diese nicht mehr zurückschicken kann weil er sie zb. verloren hat...


Ich würde mich als Betroffener da einfach totstellen. Wenn Alternate sich da wirklich dann für 50 Euro einen juristisch abreißen will bitteschön.
Die allermeisten CPUs die ich kaufe verbaue ich in PCs die nicht mir gehören für Freunde und Bekannte. Bedeutet die CPU ist 2 Tage bei mir und dann verbaut in einem fremden PC. Da kann Alternate fordern was sie wollen die CPU ist nicht mehr mein Besitz.
Und selbst wenns so wäre - ich kann soweit ich weiß mit meinem Eigentum (und ich muss davon ausgehen dass eine bezahlte und gelieferte CPU das ist) machen was ich will. Auch an die Wand nageln beispielsweise...


Insgesamt ist die Aktion zumindest in Teilen lächerlich. Einen Preisfehler zu stornieren bei noch nicht abgewickelten Käufen ist eine Sache und vertretbar finde ich, aber bereits verschickte bzw. angekommene Ware zurückzufordern geht mMn gar nicht. Das ist doch nur "wir fordern mal und hoffen dass möglichst viele Leute zucken und es wirklich machen".


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (28. November 2022)

Es ist ein seriöser Shop und kein offensichtlicher Preisfehler gewesen. Sie tun sich damit keinen Gefallen.
Die bereits ausgelieferten Einheiten zu dem Preis hätten sie sich einfach als gute Kundenbindung abschreiben können, so erreichen sie das Gegenteil. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Aufbereiten, Prüfen und Verkaufen von bereits verbauten Exemplaren dann irgendwie noch wirtschaftlich ist.

Aber das einseitige Kündigen von einwandfreien Kaufverträgen zum Nachteil des Kunden macht ja auch Mindfactory gerne so. Blöd nur, dass es sich bei den geringen Streitwerten für den Kunden praktisch nie lohnt, dagegen Einspruch zu erheben.


----------



## Capucius (28. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> ich glaube das BGB sollte mehr in der Schule gelehrt werden..


Ja, wobei sich hier im Board ja geradezu darum geprügelt wird Rechtsberatung zu leisten. Gut, eindeutig von Nichtjuristen... aber aufpassen, bloß nicht die Erstberatung mit zu niedrig ausgezeichnetem Preis einholen, am Ende wird die noch zurückgefordert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2022)

Capucius schrieb:


> eindeutig von Nichtjuristen...


Nicht alle - der Threadersteller beispielsweise ist im Reallife tatsächlich Jurist 

Ich sehe auch bisher keine (hier auch untersagte) Rechtsberatung eines konkreten Falles. Generelle Diskussion der Angelegenheit ist natürlich erlaubt


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht alle - der Threadersteller beispielsweise ist im Reallife tatsächlich Jurist



Nicht mehr. Ich mache jetzt was Spaßigeres mit mehr Hardwarebezug.  

Davon mal abgesehen, bislang gibt es nur Berichte über die Rückforderungen. Ich hätte aber zu gerne mal den genauen/vollständigen E-Mail-Text gesehen. Der im Thread verlinkte zeigt leider nur die normale Stornierungsbegründung, aber nicht die Rückforderung. Ohne den, lässt sich auch juristisch absolut nichts zu sagen.

Aber allgemein gilt, wer eine Anfechtung erklärt, der muss auch den Grund benennen und nachweisen können. Hier im konkreten Fall ein Softwarefehler. Und nein, falsche Eingaben durch einen Nutzer sind kein Softwarefehler. Da erwarte ich schon Aussagen vom Softwareentwickler, Fehlerbenennung im Code und auch den beabsichtigen Preis!


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2022)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nicht mehr. Ich mache jetzt was Spaßigeres mit mehr Hardwarebezug.


Ich meinte ja auch nur was du anständiges gelernt hast bevor du da mit dem Hardwarekrams losgelegt hast 


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Und nein, falsche Eingaben durch einen Nutzer sind kein Softwarefehler. Da erwarte ich schon Aussagen vom Softwareentwickler, Fehlerbenennung im Code und auch den beabsichtigen Preis!


This.
Bisher ist die Begründung für all das eigentlich nur ein "upsi, war falsch". Deswegen meinte ich ja eben das macht auf mich den Eindruck von "wir fordern mal zurück und schauen wer zuckt".


----------



## KriNemeth (28. November 2022)

Habe das vor 2 Wochen auch mitbekommen. So wie ich das verstanden habe, wurde zumindest so auch im Eingangsthread verlinktem myDealz Thread erwähnt. Es gab es ein Kontingent an CPUs, die für die 299€ rausgehen sollten. Allerdings nur Rückläufer und da lag wohl der Fehler, das wurde nicht mehr unterschieden.


----------



## DPr (28. November 2022)

Auf Trustpilot hat jemand eine 1Sterne Rezensur geschrieben und die Antwort dazu von Alternate:








						Chris G hat ALTERNATE.de 1 Stern gegeben. Ganze Bewertung ansehen ...
					

Der Ryzen 5800X3D wurde per Paypal für 299€ + Versand bezahlt und der Kauf wurde bestätigt. Bei ...




					de.trustpilot.com


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2022)

Wenn das stimmt, dass Alternate alternativ zur Anfechtung noch eine Nachforderung von 50 € gestellt hat, wäre das mehr als fraglich. Vorsichtig ausgedrückt. 

Einmal eine Anfechtung erklärt, ist diese unwiderruflich. Also so nach dem Motto, wir fechten mal an, aber für nen 50er mehr ist alles gut. So läuft das ganz und gar nicht. Eine Anfechtung führt zur Nichtigkeit des Vertrages. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum das so endgültig geregelt ist vom Gesetzgeber.

Kann man eigentlich nur mit Kopf schütteln...


----------



## GamingX (28. November 2022)

an alle, die wie ich eine 5800X3D kaufen möchten und das wie ich auch für 306 inkl. Versand gemacht haben und nicht bekommen haben, einfach warten, wird werden die 299 Euro definitiv sehen, spätestens Sommer 2023

weil für über 299 Euro kaufe ich nicht, weil ich den Preis ja schon hatte.



Hier die Erkärung seitens  ........, ihr wisst schon wer:


Leider müssen wir Ihnen heute mitteilen, dass wir den von Ihnen bestellte Artikel nicht ausliefern können und den Auftrag stornieren.

Sollte eine Stornierung Ihres Auftrags nicht mehr möglich sein, da bereits ein wirksamer Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen ist, wird auf diesem Weg der Kaufvertrag aufgrund eines Erklärungsirrtum angefochten.

Aufgrund eines Datenfehlers wurde der von Ihnen bestellte Artikel zu einem falschen Preis beworben.

Der Bundesgerichtshof hat im Urteil vom 26.01.2005- Az.: VIII ZR 79/04 entschieden, dass wer im Internet Waren aufgrund eines Softwarefehlers versehentlich zu billig anbietet, den zu dem vermeintlichen Schnäppchenpreis zustande gekommenen Kaufvertrag wegen Erklärungsirrtums (§ 119 Abs. 1 BGB) anfechten kann.

Nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB kann, wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war (1. Alt.; Inhaltsirrtum) oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte (2. Alt.; Erklärungsirrtum), die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde.

Zu keinem Zeitpunkt war es von unsere Seite beabsichtigt, den Artikel zu diesem Preis anzubieten, so dass wir gem. § 119 Abs. 1 Alt. 2 BGB aufgrund eines Erklärungsirrtums den Kaufvertrag zu oben benannten Auftrag anfechten.

Aus oben benannten Gründen wird es zu einer Auslieferung der bestellten Ware nicht kommen.

Sollte eine Zahlung des Kaufpreises durch Sie bereits erfolgt sein, werden wir umgehend die Rückerstattung Ihrer Zahlung veranlassen.

Sollte sich der Artikel bereits in Zustellung befinden, bitten wir um Annahmeverweigerung der Sendung, sofern Sie kein Interesse daran haben sollten, den Artikel durch Zahlung eines weiteren Betrages in Höhe von 50,- € zu behalten. Wenn Sie bereits im Besitz des Artikels sind und die Differenz nicht zahlen möchten, stellen wir Ihnen gerne für den Rückversand ein Retourenlabel zur Verfügung.

Falls Sie den Differenzbetrag begleichen möchten, dann antworten Sie bitte direkt auf diese Mail.




ps. Hab keine Eile mit der 5800X3D, hab ja aktuell eine sehr gute CPU, aber schön wäre es trotzdem gewesen


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2022)

Danke! @GamingX

Ja, das ist natürlich aus meiner Sicht sehr abenteuerlich diese E-Mail mit diesem 50 € Angebot. In diesem Zuge frage ich mich auch, ob hier überhaupt sämtliche Verpflichtungen aus dem Fernabsatzrecht eingehalten werden, denn durch die Anfechtung ist ja der Vertrag nichtig geworden und man müsste einen zweiten neuen Vertrag machen, der die Nachzahlung berücksichtigt. Und daraus entstünden wieder sämtliche Informationspflichten etc. für Widerrufsrechte bei Fernabsatzverträgen.

Wie geschrieben, absolut abenteuerlich dieses Vorgehen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2022)

Nehmen wir an Alternate macht tatsächlich Verlust bei 300€ statt 350€ haben wir zumindest gelernt dass die Marge im Online-Handel mittlerweile unter 14% liegt  .


----------



## Ugar (28. November 2022)

Kann es denn theoretisch sein, das AMD für die Händler einen Mindestverkaufspreis festlegt ? 

Das würde das merkwürdige Verhalten zumindest erklären. Oder ein neuer Azubi, der im Eifer versucht seinen Fehler auszubügeln. Ich würde das jetzt nicht pauschalisieren. Bezweifle stark, dass der Fehler bis ins Management besprochen wurde. Vermutlich hat doch der ersbeste der sich zuständig gefühlt hat diese Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## ApolloX30 (28. November 2022)

Ich hab Stunden nach dem 299 Angebot gelesen, dass der 3D in USA angeblich landesweit ausverkauft wäre. 
Ob's stimmt oder nicht, aber aktuell muss der recht gut weggehen und gebrauchte spülts momentan nirgends groß ans Land.


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an Alternate macht tatsächlich Verlust bei 300€ statt 350€ haben wir zumindest gelernt dass die Marge im Online-Handel mittlerweile unter 14% liegt  .


Selbst dann, was ich absolut nicht glaube, wäre der Verlust pro Kunde doch "nur" ein paar Euro. Die werden den Prozessor ja nicht für was weiß ich, 325€? eingekauft haben (ich hätte aus der Hüfte geschossen auf max. 250€ getippt). Ich zweifel auch den angeblichen "Softwarefehler" an.

So oder so, sowas hätte Alternate mMn "locker" wegstecken können. Wie gesagt, ich spreche nur von den zugestellten bzw. schon verschickten CPUs. Alleine der Aufwand für ein paar tausend (?) €uro lohnt doch gar nicht.

Bereits ausgepackte bzw. benutzte CPUs haben die im Outlet doch auch für 299€ angeboten - wo bleibt dann der Gewinn von der Aktion bei den zurückberufenen Prozessoren? Sollen die dann für 319€ in den Outlet? Für abzüglich Unkosten 5€/CPU mehr Gewinn?   

Oder läuft der Laden so hart am Limit, dass dieser "Kleckerbetrag" schon eine finanzielle Schieflage bedeutet?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. November 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach nur dumm die Rückforderungen. Sowohl wirtschaftlich da die ~50€ Differenz eine benutzte CPU locker an Wert verloren hat und das ganze ja auch noch Arbeitszeit kostet. Als auch in der Außendarstellung.


Und genau aus diesem Grund macht es kein Sinn. 
Sie können die CPU nicht mehr als Neu verkaufen weil die Verpackung geöffnet wurde. 
Der Gebrauchtpreis dürfte bei 250€ liegen, also ein Minusgeschäft, verstehe Alternate nicht. 

Meines wissens nach, wird der Kaufvertrag erfüllt sobald die Ware verschickt wurde. Anfechtung ist das eine, aber bei bereits gelieferter Ware einfach Unlogisch. 

Stellt euch mal vor, wie das selbe Szenario bei Lebensmitteln wäre. 20€ zu wenig bezahlt und der Supermarkt meldet Fehler in der Online Bestellung. Ich habe es aber schon gegessen, tja, dann zahle ich die 20€ nach oder wie soll das ablaufen?


----------



## KriNemeth (29. November 2022)

GamingX schrieb:


> einfach warten, wird werden die 299 Euro definitiv sehen, spätestens Sommer 2023



Ich hab’ ja schon bei 349€ zugeschlagen und mittlerweile ist die CPU ja wieder teurer geworden. Glaube, die CPU wird recht schnell auslaufen und wird da Top-Notch für AM4 eher teurer werden, weil alle, die eine AM4 Plattform haben und noch mal aufrüsten wollen, auf diese gehen werden. Neu wird man sie vermutlich nicht für 299€ sehen.

Das Verhalten von Alternate ist aber schon abenteuerlich.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an Alternate macht tatsächlich Verlust bei 300€ statt 350€ haben wir zumindest gelernt dass die Marge im Online-Handel mittlerweile unter 14% liegt  .



Ähm, bin ja aktuell nicht so auf dem Laufenden. Aber mit Hardware, gerade den Einzelkomponenten, hat man doch als Händler nie die große Marge gehabt. Das lag doch mal eher bei 5-10%, je nach Abgabemenge.


----------



## GamingX (29. November 2022)

KriNemeth schrieb:


> Ich hab’ ja schon bei 349€ zugeschlagen und mittlerweile ist die CPU ja wieder teurer geworden. Glaube, die CPU wird recht schnell auslaufen und wird da Top-Notch für AM4 eher teurer werden, weil alle, die eine AM4 Plattform und noch mal aufrüsten wollen, auf diese gehen werden. Neu wird man sie vermutlich nicht für 299€ sehen.
> 
> Das Verhalten von Alternate ist aber schon abenteuerlich.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte auch für 349, 369 oder auch für 399 Euro zuschlagen, aber da ich und sicher viele andere auch wissen, 
das Prozzessoren sehr schnell im Preis fallen, vor allem die von AMD, heisst es abwarten,

daher glaube ich an die 299 Euro, ok von mir aus maximal 309 Euro, dann ist aber gut und warte einfach ab und werde es dann zu dem Preis sicher kaufen, der spätestens im Sommer 2023 für die 5800X3D aufgerufen wird.


----------



## wr2champ (29. November 2022)

Ugar schrieb:


> Kann es denn theoretisch sein, das AMD für die Händler einen Mindestverkaufspreis festlegt ?


Das kann theoretisch sein, ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Es gibt in Deutschland das Preisbindungsverbot. Verstöße dagegen werden das Bundeskartellamt auf den Plan rufen, und das will niemand. AMD und die entsprechenden Händler wären sofort im Visier der Justiz. Da sowas irgendwann öffentlich wird, hätte man einen Imageverlust - ganz gleich ob man tatsächlich Verstoße begangen hat oder nicht. Es gibt nämlich immer Leute, die einen Laden oder Hersteller sofort meiden, sobald es negative Presse gibt - sieht man ja schon an den Kommentaren hier im Thread, obwohl nichts bestätigt ist. 

Für 50€ pro CPU während Black Friday so ein Risiko? Unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ugar (29. November 2022)

Schon sehr dubios das Ganze…


----------



## BigBoymann (30. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> sie können den Vertrag anfechten


versuchen ja!




Optiki schrieb:


> die Leute können ja gerne wegen 50 Euro ihre Rechtschutz bemühen..die Frage ist, ob Alternate den angeblichen Softwarefehler überhaupt nachweisen kann


Wieso Rechtschutz? Erstmal netten Zweizeiler schreiben und auf die gleiche "dämliche" Art, einen Nachweis über den vermeintlichen Computerfehler anfordern. Wo soll dieser gewesen sein? In einem Fall habe ich das gelesen, da wurden versehentlich auf der HP nur Nettowerte ausgewiesen, weil das Plugin zur Abfrage "privater Kunde" oder "gewerblicher Kunde" defekt war, das ist ein Computerfehler. Wo dieser hier liegen soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Hier wird irgendein Depp einen falschen Preis eingetippt haben, anders kann ich mir den glatten Betrag nicht erklären und damit ist es dann ganz sicher kein Fall von 119 BGB mehr. 

Was aber viel schwerer wiegen dürfte, der Schadenersatz den ich den Herren in Rechnung stellen würde. Wenn (was natürlich der Fall wäre) die CPU schon verbaut wäre, mit WLP bestrichen und Kühler montiert ist, habe ich (gewissenhaft wie ich in solchen Fällen bin) neben einiges an Materialaufwand (schließlich habe ich die CPU mit der feinsten WLP die ich noch da hatte bestrichen) und einer ganzen Menge Zeitaufwand verbaut. Ich würde mal schätzungsweise so auf 350 - 400 EUR Schadenersatz kommen, wenn ich nun wieder alles ausbauen, neu einbauen, neu bestellen, zur Post bringen, warten, von der Post abholen müsste. Stundenlohn sind nunmal teuer geworden. 

Schadenersatz muss im übrigen auch streng nach BGB immer der Anfechtende bezahlen. Aber klar, gerne würde ich Alternate die CPU zurückschicken, sie dürften mir dann für meine gezahlten 300 EUR, zzgl. meines Schadenersatzes gerne den 7950X zukommen lassen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Optiki (30. November 2022)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Was aber viel schwerer wiegen dürfte, der Schadenersatz den ich den Herren in Rechnung stellen würde. Wenn (was natürlich der Fall wäre) die CPU schon verbaut wäre, mit WLP bestrichen und Kühler montiert ist, habe ich (gewissenhaft wie ich in solchen Fällen bin) neben einiges an Materialaufwand (schließlich habe ich die CPU mit der feinsten WLP die ich noch da hatte bestrichen) und einer ganzen Menge Zeitaufwand verbaut. Ich würde mal schätzungsweise so auf 350 - 400 EUR Schadenersatz kommen, wenn ich nun wieder alles ausbauen, neu einbauen, neu bestellen, zur Post bringen, warten, von der Post abholen müsste. Stundenlohn sind nunmal teuer geworden.


hast du mal ein handfestest Beispiel für ein solchen Vorgehen deinerseits oder willst du unter die Schriftsteller gehen?


----------



## BigBoymann (30. November 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> hast du mal ein handfestest Beispiel für ein solchen Vorgehen deinerseits oder willst du unter die Schriftsteller gehen?


Ich habs mal versucht, mit dem Schriftsteller dasein  

Kürzer gesagt, sehe ich nicht, wie Alternate hier die 50 EUR (wovon ja sogar 10 EUR noch an Papa Staat gehen (MWSt) rechtfertigen will. Denn ganz ehrlich, einen Schaden habe ich und wenn Alternate A sagt, dann muss man eben auch B sagen und das sagt dann, §122BGB drischt auf §119BGB ein. Also für alle ausgelieferten CPUs ist das nicht mehr als ein NiceTry und ich würde sofort antworten, im Zweifel sieht man sich vor Gericht wieder und im von Alternate zitierten Urteil steht es ja sogar schwarz auf weiß, dass der Kunde dort keinen Schadenersatz für den herausgezögerten Herausgabeanspruch hat, und bis Alternate mal Recht hat, kostet die CPU vermutlich noch 30 EUR bei Ebay.


----------



## SilentHunter (30. November 2022)

Es scheint sich dabei ja um mehr als nur ein paar CPUs zu handeln. Da müßte doch spätestens nach ein paar wenigen CPUs bei denen einer aus der Bestellannahme vom Lager oder Versand feststellen das da in der EDV was nicht zusammenpasst. Da kommt deren Ausführung doch schon recht unglaubwürdig rüber. Ich würde da schon eher auf menschliches Versagen tippen. Da wurde bei der für die Einpflege von Preisen und deren updates/Änderungen im System zuständigen Abteilung schlichtweg falsche Zahlen eingegeben. Oder sie wurden schon beim Wareneingang falsch verbucht.


----------



## theodizee (1. Dezember 2022)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Es scheint sich dabei ja um mehr als nur ein paar CPUs zu handeln. Da müßte doch spätestens nach ein paar wenigen CPUs bei denen einer aus der Bestellannahme vom Lager oder Versand feststellen das da in der EDV was nicht zusammenpasst. Da kommt deren Ausführung doch schon recht unglaubwürdig rüber. Ich würde da schon eher auf menschliches Versagen tippen. Da wurde bei der für die Einpflege von Preisen und deren updates/Änderungen im System zuständigen Abteilung schlichtweg falsche Zahlen eingegeben. Oder sie wurden schon beim Wareneingang falsch verbucht.


Der Fehler wurde ziemlich schnell bemerkt. Ich nehme mal den MyDealz Post als "Start". Das war um 15:56 Uhr. Nach spätestens 30 Min war das Produkt aus dem Shop entfernt. Ich habe laut E-Mail um 16:19 Uhr bestellt und auch keine CPU mehr geliefert bekommen, sondern relativ zügig die Storno E-Mail mit Verweisen auf die Urteile.  Was ich so von den MyDealz Kommentaren mitgenommen habe, gingen höchstens in den ersten 5 Minuten CPUs in den Versand. Der aller größte Teil der Bestellungen ging somit überhaupt nicht an Kunden raus. Ich denke da wird irgend ein automatisches System getriggert worden sein, wenn auf einmal unübliche Mengen an Produkten verkauft werden.

Was man Alternate aber definitiv zugute halten muss: Die Abläufe von Kauf über Logistik bis zur Übergabe an DHL sind extrem flott. Wenn dieser Prozess nicht so schnell wäre und die CPUs einer Bestellung um 16 Uhr erst am nächsten Tag an den Versanddienstleister übergeben worden wären, da gäbe es das Problem ja gar nicht. Der "Shitstorm" geht ja nicht gegen die Stornierung noch nicht gelieferter Ware, sondern gegen die Einforderung von gelieferter Ware die auch schon benutzt und verbaut wurde. Und das bei einer Differenz von 50€.


----------



## soulstyle (1. Dezember 2022)

Man kann ja auch sagen damit haben die Kunden für niedrigen Preis angelockt und dann fordern sie Geld nach.
Könnte auch arglistige Täuschung sein, kann der Kunde ja behaupten.


----------



## xxxxx1 (3. Dezember 2022)

Für 50 Ocken und für ein paar CPUs son Personalaufwand etc.? Dazu sich noch outen mit der EDV und genervte Kunden? Ne lass mal Alternate.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Dezember 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die Leute  können ja gerne wegen 50 Euro ihre Rechtschutz bemühen..die Frage ist, ob Alternate den angeblichen Softwarefehler überhaupt nachweisen kann


Ich würde sofern Alternate klagt - 150€ drauflegen für meine Rechtschutz nur, damit Alternate mit der Masche nicht bei jedem so einfach durch kommt. auch wenn ich verliere wären die 150 SB gut angelegt.
Ansonsten einfach nicht reagieren.

Systemfehler oder nicht, Wenn nicht offensichtlich jemand dem Untenehmen Alternate mit einem nachweißbaren Softwareeingriff und einer Preisänderung schaden wollte, haben die halt Pech zu haben. eigene Software eigener Fehler

Wenn der 175cm Postbote auf meinen Geweg aufem Grundstück gegen nen fetten gewachsenen Ast in Gesichhöhe läuft Zahle ich auch. Und kann nicht ominöse Trolle mit Grünem Daumen dafür verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Bandicoot (5. Dezember 2022)

Oh man das ist ja ne Aktion, wenige scheinen es nicht gewesen zu sein wenn sie wegen nen fuffi die gelieferten CPUs zurückfordern. Gönnt doch mal den Leuten wenigsten den Dreck unterm Fingernagel.
Was machen die eigentlich wenn ich die schon verkauft hab?

Für die Imagepflege ist das natürlich nicht gut. Ich bestell selten bei Alternate, da sie eh teurer sind als Mind.
Also Obacht wenn Alternate mal günstigster Anbieter ist, evtl ham sie ja wieder nen Softwäre fehler.
Oder der Mitarbeiter braucht nen Preisupdate.
Ansonsten 5 verkaufte 4080 sollten das doch kompensierten in 4 Monaten!


----------



## doedelmeister (5. Dezember 2022)

Klar Preisfehler passieren und Stornos sind da jetzt nix Seltenes. Man kann bei den Mini-Margen im Hardwaremarkt einfach nicht jedes mal drauflegen. Da wird mittlerweile einfach viel Ware nahezu zu Null durchgeschoben. Als Händler muss man schon sein Sortiment breit aufstellen, von Hardware alleine kann heute schon lange niemand mehr ein Laden betreiben. 

Was eher selten ist, ist den Kunden wegen Kleinbeträgen nachzubelasten. Erstens ist das buchhalterisch ein nicht geringer Aufwand, zweitens nicht so gut für die Kundenzufriedenheit und drittens glaube ich nicht das viele da jetzt direkt zahlen werden. Hätte an deren Stelle einfach den Schaden geschluckt.


----------



## zabbaluga (5. Dezember 2022)

Hat man nicht seine Pflicht erfüllt, wenn man ihnen anbietet, vorbeizukommen und sich die CPU selbst auszubauen? Die können ja wohl kaum verlangen, dass ich mehr als einen geringfügigen Aufwand damit habe...
Wohl noch ein Laden, den man in Zukunft eher meiden sollte.


----------



## KremitTheFrag (7. Dezember 2022)

Bei 50€ Streitwert würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen. Prozesskostenrisiko kann jeder mittels Kostenrechnern selber ermittel.

Das zitierte Urteil war ein krasser Einzelfall, wo der Laptop unterhalb 10% des eigentlichen Preises angeboten wurde. Ob das bei nur ca 15% Preisunterschied so angewendet würde käme auf den individuellen Richter an.


----------



## mad-onion (2. Januar 2023)

Als ich bei Amazon in der Logistik arbeitete, erzählte man uns von einem Kunden, dem anstatt eines einzelnen Iphones ein Karton mit 14 Stück zugesendet wurde, er hatte jedoch nur eins bestellt und bezahlt. Dieser Kunde durfte seine Sendung komplett behalten, da der Fehler bei Amazon lag.  Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man bei diesen 50€ pro Bestellung die Kunden mit solchen Forderungen belästigt. Der Kunde kann nichts dafür, er hat im guten Glauben an ein seriöses Angebot von einem seriösen Anbieter einen Artikel gekauft. Wenn mir da jemand im Nachhinein noch ne Rechnung hinterherschicken würde, der würde erstmal nichts bekommen, bis ich die Rechtslage zweifelsfrei kenne.


----------



## HenneHuhn (Heute um 13:39)

Musste gerade etwas lachen, als ich im Alternate Outlet mehrere 5800X3D als Rückläufer für 429€ gesehen habe  Als Neuware kostet die CPU übrigens bei Alternate selbst nur 379€. Manchmal wirkt es, als würde zur Verbesserung des Betriebsklimas die Geselligkeit dort sehr hoch geschätzt


----------



## Optiki (Heute um 13:42)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Musste gerade etwas lachen, als ich im Alternate Outlet mehrere 5800X3D als Rückläufer für 429€ gesehen habe  Als Neuware kostet die CPU übrigens bei Alternate selbst nur 379€. Manchmal wirkt es, als würde zur Verbesserung des Betriebsklimas die Geselligkeit dort sehr hoch geschätzt


Die Preise bei B-Ware/Rückläufer wird bei fast allen Händlern teilweise gewürfelt. Bei Mindfactory frag ich mich regelmäßig ob die Azubis die Preise einfach erfinden.


----------



## razzor1984 (Vor 41 Minuten)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an Alternate macht tatsächlich Verlust bei 300€ statt 350€ haben wir zumindest gelernt dass die Marge im Online-Handel mittlerweile unter 14% liegt  .



Wenn du nicht direkt beim Hersteller einkaufst, sondern bei Großhändlern, dann weit unter 10%.
Mit Pc-hardware kann man nicht mehr wirklich viel verdienen.



Ugar schrieb:


> Kann es denn theoretisch sein, das AMD für die Händler einen Mindestverkaufspreis festlegt ?


Damit du bei Amd einkaufen darfst, muss dein Umsatz nur mit CPUs sehr sehr viele nullen haben 😉
Kommt drauf an was in der vereinbarung drinnen steht ..............


----------

